
Preventing toxic work environments through ethical leadership - EndXA
https://business.sdsu.edu/faculty/faculty-research/preventing-toxic-environments-through-leadership
======
HelloNurse
The finding seems to be that jerks cause toxic work environments and non-jerk
bosses (i.e. "ethical leadership") do not.

Unfortunately, hoping that leaders are not jerks isn't useful advice: if a
jerk is appointed and supported from above the damage is mostly already done.

